# Ableton Live Intro auf Wine autorisieren



## mein_name (27. Februar 2011)

Hallo!

Hab mein Ableton Live Intro auf Wine auf Mandriva 2010.2 laufen. Jetzt probier ich schon seit zwei Tagen das Ding zu autorisieren und es funktioniert nicht - hat jemand Erfahrung damit? Offlineautorisierung hab ich schon probiert - die Datei die man dort erhält lässt sich leider nicht aufs Dialogfeld ziehen. Kann man diese noch irgendwie ins Programm laden?

Vielen Dank für eine Antwort!


----------

